# Warmongers 2nd Company



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

*Warmongers Space Marines
2nd Company*









I went through a number of chapters and came across these who fulfilled the criteria of having an established colour, the colour being two toned and that it didn't have a much in the way of background, the only background these have is a force composition chart in a forge world book which included the name of the Captain whose called Balthus and his Battle Barge, Allegiance of Terra. I've yet to figure out the naming conventions for the rest of the squads though.

I've nearly finished three parts of it so far. The overall force is going to be a planetary assault themed force, the army list is at the bottom.

*Captain Balthus of the 2nd Company* (Uses Lysander rules)



*Terminator Squad*



*Tactical Squad*

​
I've been working on the lore behind them on the Black Library's Bolthole Forum and so far in a combine effort we've come up with them being a Salamander Successor Chapter. 

The reason as to why they've not been noted as being a successor is because the original chapter master was a Terran Salamander who disobeyed Vulkan's orders to regroup after the Istvaan Massacre and instead went off to fight the traitors wherever he found them. 

After the ending of the Heresy, instead of been executed for disobeying orders, Vulkan who loved all his sons, exiled him with those who had followed him and forbid the newly forged chapter any acknowledgment of their ancestry stating "Salamanders follow orders and dedicate themselves to the protection of the Imperium, you however only monger for war."

This is as far as I've got with it, the thread on the bolthole forums kind of died down after a bit.

*Captain Balthus* (Lysander) - 200

*Tactical Squad* (x10) - 195
Combi Flamer
Flamer
Missile launcher
Power sword

*Drop Pod* - 45
Locator beacon


*Tactical Squad* (x10) - 195
Combi-plasma
Plasma gun
Plasma cannon


*Drop Pod* - 35


*Scout Squad* - 110
Bolter
Power fist
Bolt pistols and CCW
Heavy bolter


*Terminator Squad* - 235
Chainfist
Assault Cannon


*Dreadnought* - 140
assault cannon
heavy flamer
extra armour

*Drop Pod* - 45
Locator beacon


*Assault Squad* - 120
Power sword
melta bomb

*Land Speeder Typhoon* - 100
Typhoon Missile Launcher
Multi Melta

*Land Speeder Tornado* - 80
2 Multi Meltas

*- 1500*​


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

looking good i like alot, cant wait to see more painted.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks  It's very overcast here so the light wasn't the best when I did the pictures, they are highlighted a lot more than what can be seen in those pictures. Next Squad I'll be doing is my scout squad which is made up of the old metal scout models.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's been a long time in the making but I'm going to be entering my stores Armies on Parade and I've took some quick photos of what I've done so far and thought I'd share them with you. Apologies that some are out of focus, they looked focused when I took them but you know.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very cool looking. The quartered vehicles look great. It might just be the photosn, but I will say that some of the green on them could do with a few more highlights.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks! The drop pod hasn't been highlighted yet, the others I did highlight, I think it may be the focus that's not showing it very well. What do you think of the board, I did it myself today.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> What do you think of the board, I did it myself today.


I think it needs something. The grey and white needs something to break it up. Maybe some craters with lava in the bottom maybe, just to add a bit of colour.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's a really interesting color scheme that I wouldn't think would work if you pitched it to me but it really does somehow. 

The display base looks good, the only things I would do is add a little more static grass to it as there is quite a bit on the mini's bases and not so much on the board. The other thing I would do is put some snow around the bottoms of the Defence Line walls as they stick out a bit atm. I may be wrong but with the Vindy, I think the crew man is supposed to go underneath the hatch rather than on top, it kind of looks like he doesn't any arms atm.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So, I take it off the top and slide it in from beneath? so just he head is popping through? The defence line isn't finished just yet, but I'll try add some grass and snow around it, it's not being stuck to the base because I use it in my army sometimes.

Edit: Altered the crewmen and it does look better  just need to paint the rim again as the inner bit is now bare.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeap that's the way. 

I imagined that's what the defence line is for, makes perfect sense, it's what I would do.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking solid, Wordy. Haven't been involved in the fleshing out of the background over on the Bolthole, sure, but it sounds decent--the only problem I see is, judging by the rumors o the new codex, you have to take Chapter Tactics: Imperial Fists with Lysander, not CT: Salamanders.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure who to go with any more. I can drop Lysander down to just a captain to compensate for any problems. I'm doing a salamander pre-heresy army so I'm thinking of staying away from that geneseed now. 

So I'm either going with the Fists or Ultramarines at the moment.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, if the Warmongers have been categorically disavowed for 10k years, it's easy to imagine that they've developed their own style of waging war, etc, so not being so flamer-centric with their rules makes sense

I forget--is the Melanochrome mutation in the Sally geneseed something activated by Nocturne's sun, or something? Or would the successor chapters have obsidian skin too, because it looks like your guys have normal skin tones, and IIRC there are no "official" known Salamander successor chapters. Perhaps that's at least partially because any Sally Successors haven't had black skin, for all we know!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, it's complicated tbh, in Vulkan Lives there's Terran Salamanders who are just as onyx black as the rest of the native nocturne marines. I think I'm just going to steer away from that background we came up with for now, since I'm doing salamanders crusade era, I don't really want my 40k chapter to be salamanders descendants as well.

There appears to be several crimson fist players at my local store to, at one stage we had like 3 lysanders on the field during an apoc game, so I'm thinking of not going with them either.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

That's an awful lot of Lysanders. Then again, I've seen 2 Abaddons and 3 Khârns at once, so...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

There was a Kantor running about as well. To many Sons of Dorn.

I'm always one for shaking things up, so I'm going to try something different to the other marines players.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my Librarian, tried to get a good picture of it, fiddled about with the exposure, think this is the best I could get. This guy was done in a 4 hour period during a competition at my local games workshop store, I ran out of time to do his base, I came third in the end.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That was done in 4 hours? Dam I hate you speed painters! That looks good regardless of the time spent on it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm usually not a speed painter tbh and I'm usually a lot more critical of my work, but I was quite happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I won my stores army on parade today, only me and one other participated though, going to take it to Gamesday but don't expect to go very far.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent work there mate, the only thing I would add would be to drill out the barrels on the weapons, I love your work


----------

